# What's the best convention to attend if you are a vendor and want to sell product?



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

What have others had the best luck with?

Did you make enough to cover the booth fees, insurance, electrical, WiFi, food, hotel, and travel expenses?

I am considering either the Hauntcon convention in New Orleans in January 2018 or the Midwest Haunters Convention in Ohio in May of 2018. Right now, those are the only ones I can afford the fees for. I'd love to go to Transworld, but that's big bucks. Probably big sales too, but unfortunately they don't let you pay after you've made your sales. See the link in my signature to see what I sell to determine if one show might be better than another for my particular product.

Anyone gone to any of these as a vendor? Please share your impressions and results.

I look forward to it!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

If you want the most exposure, TW is the place to go. The vendor fees are a little steep but it's the biggest show by far.


----------

